
White House Puts Fate Of Pardoned Turkey Up To Facebook Voters - swohns
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/20/white-house-puts-fate-of-pardoned-turkey-up-to-facebook-voters/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
swohns
Went from disgusted to amused as I read the article, looks like both are safe.
Shows both social media savvy and a solid self of humor, nice work again White
House.

